# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  انا حساس ولا المقطع مؤلم جداً ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

## AFLATONE

يا إخواني ما بقدر في هاللحظه اساعدكم الا بأني أعطيكم هالرابط  
و الباقي عندكم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مسار الضوء

الاخ افلا طون  نقل متميز 

 وقصيده مؤثره ومعاني دقيقه


   شاكر  لنقلك 


تقبل مروري  
 تحيه ود

----------

